# You know you're a hedgie owner when...



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

My room-mate and husband were laughing yesterday about something I said that to me, sounded perfectly normal... but to anyone who was NOT a hedgie-owner would sound absolutely absurd haha. This made me want to create a thread of funny hedgie-ownerisms-- feel free to contribute to my list, I know there are things I've missed!

You know you're a hedgie owner when...

-You step on something sharp and the first thing that pops into your head is a loose quill.

-You accidentally call your baby a hedgie (instead of "My little baby" I said "My little hedgie"-- apparently they are interchangeable words).

-The first thing on your "to-do" list is "Buy more worms".

-You have a tooth brush in your home designated as the poop-boot brush.

-You buy things purely because they have a hedgehog on it. (So far, I have a wallet, earrings, sea-shell novelty, a charm bracelet, several plushies that are well-loved by my dogs, and paperclips, and my soon-to-arrive human baby has 3 outfits, a swing, a clock, and a mobile, all adorned with hedgehogs... my husband first thought it was getting out of hand but has since learned to embrace it. :roll: )

-You tell someone with allergies to stop sniffing because your hedgehog doesn't like it.

-You refer to your hedgehogs as "my babies" without specifying what species of babies, and people think you have multiple human children.

-You get weird looks at the pet supply store's check out stand for buying meal worms, 3 kinds of cat food, Yesterday's News, and a CHE bulb all at the same time.

-Family members' children have stopped using your name and started referring to you only as "the Hedgehog Lady".

-Your dogs are just as protective of the hedgehogs as they are of the rest of the family.

-On your way from the hedgie room to the kitchen you have to turn down popcorn because you just handled mealworms.
-Your most visited sites on your computer are email and four different hedgehog sites.

-The guest room is off-limits to guests because there are hoglets in there. (This is more of a breeder thing I suppose-- we dedicated our "guest room" to my hedgies, so all guests have to sleep on the couch! :lol: )


These were all I thought of for now... I'll add others as they occur to me, and I'd love to hear some from everyone else!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, my friend thought I was crazy that she had to sleep on the couch and not the guest room. So, I said, "you can sleep in there, but if you start to snore or talk in your sleep, I'm waking you up and throwing you out."

You know you're a hedgie owner when, you overcome your fear of bugs just to hear, "chomp, chomp, chomp" and lip smacking sounds. 

You know you're a hedgie owner when you buy vinegar by the gallon.

You know you're a hedgie owner when you stalk JoAnn's Fabrics for sales on Fleece.

You know you're a hedgie owner when you have just sewn 10 liners but your husbands pants are laying on the floor by the sewing machine, needing to be hemmed.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I love it! I'll add some more!  

You know you are a hedgie owner when:

You wake up to a poop covered wheel, and that's a good thing!

You take naps in the middle of the day, just to bond with your hedgie. 

You huff at people that make you irritated :lol: 

When you lose power, you don't worry about your needs, but how your hedgie is doing. 

You fall asleep to the sound of your hedgie crunching kibble.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Rainy said:


> You know you're a hedgie owner when you stalk JoAnn's Fabrics for sales on Fleece.


The saaaaales... Lol. So true.

... when you have a (ridiculously long) list of names for future hedgehogs.
... when you keep a farm of mealworms that are getting kind of huge, just in the hopes that your picky boy will finally decide to eat some.
... when you know more about the ingredients/fat/protein of cat kibble than whatever you feed the dog you've had for 9 years.
... when you have two facebook albums of photos because the 200-pic album limit is not nearly enough.
... when you've actually gotten used to hearing, "Is that a porcupine?"
... when the word "sonic" bugs you like nothing else ever will.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love it!

- When people ask how the hedgies are doing before they ask how YOU are doing!

- When you look forward all day to cuddle time.

- When you don't want to go out with your friends two nights in a row, because you crave the cuddle.

- When you & hubby have created a whole new way to relate to each other! (Snacks & treats for humans are enthusiastically called "WORMS!!!" & gobbled up. Irritations are met with "huffs" from each other. And impromptu odes to the hedgehogs are sung whenever the feeling hits)

- You have more nick names & terms of endearment for your hedgies than anyone else in your life.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

:lol: I really liked the one that you huff at people who irritate you. My fiance huffs at me when I'm annoying him.


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

...you come home late at night and are excited to find poop on the wheel that hasn't been stepped on, because you can clean it up right away.

...you have said the phrase "(s)he's actually not a rodent" over fifty times in the past six months.

...your cats are jealous because they don't get treats or cuddles nearly as often.

...the grocery store starts sending you coupons for baby stuff based on prior purchases, and you don't have a baby.

...you feel like you're going to die of cuteness at least once a day.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I laughed out loud to "you tell someone who has allergies to stop sniffing because the hedgie doesn't like it" We had that problem with my boyfriend who is allergic to everything when we first got diggy. I always told him to stop but he said he'd have to get used to it and guess what? He did! Dig no longer huffs when people sniff 


Also the couples who huff at each other when you're irritated made me giggle because Kenny does his hedgehog impersonation and sniffs all over my face and when I laugh he huffs and holds his hands up on his head like a visor and then pulls them down over his face and it makes me laugh so hard. We make little jokes and comments about Diggy being pissy all day long. Like "oh Diggy would hate that, but he hates everything." Or one day when I didn't have time to get him out due to schoolwork I texted kenny telling him how bad I felt and he said "I'm sure he would have been just as pissed either way."


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I love these all so much!! They are sooo true!!!


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

...you find yourself visiting this site more than facebook to see what is new.


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

I love the JoAnn Fabric sale comment!! I'm currently stalking their site every day because I need a few more yards 

You know you are a hedgie owner when:

.....at least one thing in each room of the house is labeled for your hog.
Bathroom: Val's Toothbrush
Pantry: Val's Oatmeal
Fridge: Val's Meal worms, baby food and filtered water. 
Laundry room: Val's Unscented detergent "Do not touch!"
 Bedroom: Val's exploring blankie (to save the bed from poops)
Livingroom: Val's room!!

.....when you feel guilty for using a squirt of the unscented laundry detergent because you ran out of the human detergent.
.....your boyfriend gets jealous because the terms of endearment "my love" and "honey" are no longer assigned to him, lol.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

....Every time you catch them doing something cute you squee and take pictures or videos to post on here or FB asap.

....You talk to them in a cutesy high pitched voice without realizing it

....Watching them tubing is more entertaining than watching television.

....Your first thought coming home is if your hedgie is okay.

....You talk about your hedgie more than yourself when meeting new people


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

.....the first thing you do when you wake up in the morning: Check HHC for new arrivals and cute hedgehog pictures!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

You know you're a hedgie owner when.....you have more pictures of the hedgehogs than of your husband. 

......you are more concerned about the nutritional value of their food over your own food.

......you rummage around at garage sales wondering, "will this make a good toy for Harvey and Izzy"

......you have a pintrest board just for things to make/purchase for your babies.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Friend is very upset over a breakup. Idk what to say to cheer her up so i sent her a really cute picture of my hedgie instead...it worked


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

Considering I'm an Accountant by day and a tattoo'd surf bum by night; most of my friends tend to find anything I say relating to my hedgie funny! :lol:


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

when you are more proud of new things your hedgie does than you would be over something like a graduation.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

"No... Sorry... I can't go out tonight, I have to give my hedgehog a bath." (I seriously have said this. Twice.)

You know you're a hedgehog owner when you leave the house for a night and call home to double check that your hog has food and water and that the temp is good 3+ times.

You know you're a hedgehog owner when you immediately tense up when you hear a loud noise because you're waiting for your hedgehog to pop & huff... then you realize your hog is still in their cage. :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

You know you're a hedgehog owner when......you're still using hand-me-down furniture, but your hedgehog has a pimped out cage.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

...you go on vacation to the other side of the country and the one thing you miss most is your hedgies and therefore you call the sitter about once a day or so just to check on them...and then ask the sitter to make sure to give them kisses and hugs from you and tell them you called and that you miss them. (Even though you know they probably won't understand :lol: )


----------

